# Upcoming Classical Singer - This Guys Going To Be Huge!



## Newdimensionentertainment (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there everyone,

If you have time check out the young, upcoming classical singer Hercules Smith... Some of the notes he can hit are extraordinary, he's definately going to go far.

Check out his youtube video, like and comment! 




Have also attached an mp3.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i can't understand a word, and i'm italian.


----------

